# Xingu Black Beer



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Holy shingoo goodness! I normally go for beers that don't have such a sweet taste but this beer is impressive. Slighty bitter taste, but even if you hate bitter I don't think you'll hate this one. Wonderful dark color you'd expect to see in a hearty stout but this baby is as mild and smooth as the come. I think every single freaking one of you people need to stop reading this thread and go out and buy some of this!! Go Now!


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Hey sounds like a godd one. I havn't had that beer, but I love Swatzbier. That ones hard to find around NH, where did you get yours?

If you like that particular style try to find some Rogue Skull Splitter or SA Black Lager. There both very good.

Prodit!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I've never had this but it has beer in its name, so I should like it.  I will definitely look for it next time I'm shopping.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey Natty, is that a local brew or do you know if they sell it nationwide? Sounds right up my alley too! :al


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Where can you find it? I want to try some. I'll have to do a search on the net.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

I found it at New Season which is a local organic market, I know they have it nationwide, I'd try speciality beer stores. Also look online at www.amazonbeer.com , I think they have a vendor finder there.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Muchas Gracias Natty!!!!!!!!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Well although T'Kay is far too nice of a person, I decided that might not necessarily mean she has bad taste in beer. I remembered seeing this thread a month ago or so; and the beer caught my eye at the grocery last night. 

Well I have to disagree with T'Kay that this beer isn't sweet... But it isn't too sweet. It's rich enough to stand up to a cigar, but not soo rich it that it wasn't thirst quenching (IE you could still put it in the beer dispensing helmet while cutting the grass).

I can now safely say Brazil has more to offer the world than just Ana Paula and Sandra Pires. (though I would still choose one of them over all the Xingu in the world).

Thanks for the recommendation T'Kay! This 6er won't be my last for sure.

-Matt-


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

oh wait wait wait... I did say it was sweet  but thanks for the compliment (and really I'm not a nice person just ask anyone who's met me  )


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

t'kay said:


> oh wait wait wait... I did say it was sweet  but thanks for the compliment (and really I'm not a nice person just ask anyone who's met me  )


I just re-read your post and realized I read it wrong. Further evidence the 8 week old on my shoulder right now is really messing with my sleep.  (How long do you suppose I can use this excuse?)

I am with you totally then; normally sweet beer doesn't work for me but the Xingu black it works on..

Having some Rogue Dead Guy Ale tonight, always good..

-Matt-


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Further evidence the 8 week old on my shoulder right now is really messing with my sleep.  (How long do you suppose I can use this excuse?)
> 
> -Matt-


I think you can use that until she's moved out actually, I mean really kids jut mess with your sleep, so you are set with a good excuse for about 18 years


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

See what I mean about too nice? 

worth some gauge I suppose; actually should have done it for the beer recommendation anyway.

-Matt-


----------

